# Killer klowns klownzilla maquette project



## robocop (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi guys. A friend of mine is working on commissioning a klownzilla maquette from the movie killer klowns from outer space.
Check out his sketches and info on his site.

http://killerklownsfans.webs.com/apps/forums/topics/show/3031077-killer-klown-and-klownzilla-maquette-custom-project-?page=last


----------

